# Rough Day in Field



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

No double digit days but it was still a blast. My old man and me killed more in one day this season then we did all of last season.(Last year was our first year)

The first day(Wednesday) we drove down into the boot hill of MO and just happen to take the right exit to go find a field full of birds. We definitely located them and the farmer told us to kill them all. He did tell us that we would be laying in bird poo because the SOBs were in everyone of his winter wheat fields. We were set up by about 1:00pm. We ended up having three tornadoes come all the way to the ground and that was the first time we ever had birds finish like that. Here is the best part........we had 7 dozen silosocks, 5 dozen shells, and 6 dozen NWs. We ended up with eight birds by the end of the day.

Second day we didn't have any tornadoes but lots of single juvies and an occasional adult but all shots were within 20 yards.(No sky blasting) Nine birds by the end of the day.

Third day ended up with five birds but once again all birds were within 20 yards.

During those three days we wore full tyvek suites and some days we just straight up layed in the mudd. Winter wheat sucks for concealment.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great time.

Nice pics, the first one gets the blood pumping.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Makes me wish I was there!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow seeing all of those birds make the hair raise on the back of my neck.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great pictures!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it spring yet?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Helps me get my fix until make it up here.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

huntingdude16 said:


> Is it spring yet?


Nope still snow on the ground. 8)


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!!!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great story and thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

Heading back out tomorrow for however long it takes to kill them all. When we get back I will post some more pics. I want at least one double digit day.

Billy


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

congratulations. don't worry about the double digits. cherish the time spent with your dad doing the things that you never did before. what you are doing is something i never will do with my dad. again congrats and i hope you get your double digit day.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Nice pics, the first one gets the blood pumping.


Couldn't agree more!!!!!


----------

